# Good Spray Wax



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

I need a good strong spray wax.

This is for my wheel arches and under side of the car, as its been bare metaled re sealed with the best 3m rubberised sealer then body coloured (base and clear) so from the sealer the surface isnt smooth and flat. So i cant use a normal paste or such to wax them.

So i need a good spray wax, at the mo i'm using Meg's quick wax. Its ok but doesn't bead much. So i can see its not very strong with wax.

So what's a good spray wax?


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

red mist is good:thumb:


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Edit, reading more about it.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Mother's Reflections,OCW,Autoglym Express wax.


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

opti-seal?


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Autobright EZ Carnauba always looks good.
http://www.touchuppaint.co.uk/store/index.php/16/239/ez-carnauba-wax-p


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Chemical Guys Blitz never fails to satisfy.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Orca said:


> Autobright EZ Carnauba always looks good.
> http://www.touchuppaint.co.uk/store/index.php/16/239/ez-carnauba-wax-p


They have a stall at the big saturday market near me, is any of there stuff good?

It did look interesting but wasn't sure if it was the "as seen on tv" rubbish.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Optiseal would be the best, no doubt.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

duragloss aquawax :thumb:


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Cheers guys, any links for Optiseal? And Cg Blitz? And Duragloss Aquawax?


----------



## Glossboss (Feb 28, 2007)

www.ccs-inc.co.uk for Aquawax:thumb:


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

EastUpperGooner said:


> They have a stall at the big saturday market near me, is any of there stuff good?
> 
> It did look interesting but wasn't sure if it was the "as seen on tv" rubbish.


It all goes back to Allbrite (USA), a chemicals giant. I have an inkling that many of the products are the same bloodlines as you'd find from Chemical Guys or Poorboys.

Personally, I love their stuff - their Purple Haze glaze is stunning, their Better Wax is actually buttery and the product I thought Chemical Guys Butter Wet Wax would be but wasn't. These two are personal favourites of mine over and above Chemical Guys EZ Creme Glaze and Butter Wet Wax. Creme Wax is pretty good, Cherry Wet Wax (or whatever they call it) is as you'd expect from a similarly named product.

Foam Pad Polish is absolutely fantastic and can generate a phenomenal depth. I reckon one of the BriteMax polishes is a sibling and Chemical Guys Pro Polish so similar it has to come from the same stable. Top Line is a really nice pre-wax cleanser and their Power Buff is soooo similar to Chemical Guys Laser Buff that I am convinced it is one and the same product.

Buy with confidence - it's all good. It is certainly NOT the kind of "seen on TV" kak that many market stalls peddle. The guys that run the website are called Geoff and Donna - Geoff is a pro-valeter and they're both very knowledgeable, friendly and helpful. Well worth saying hello if it's the same people.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for that, I will go over next week and spends loads of money. lol

Cheers


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Certainly get Foam Pad Polish, Purple Haze and Better Wax for starters :thumb:

They do a really nice AIO, called Great White and a one-step aggressive cleaner/polish with a built in sealant, called Used Car Glaze designed to bring up any car to a good standard in one hit.

Yeah, EZ Carnauba (their spray wax) is good, as is Radiance which is the sealant equivalent. Mix the two and you essentially have Chemical Guys Blitz. Oh, and TNT Treatment for all trim and tyres - fantastic! Think a user-friendly version of Autoglym Bumper Care. Blimey ... what else? Water Slide, a glass sealant is now my staple for the autumn and winter months. As I said, it's all good. If it is the guys that run the website, do ask their advice.


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

waxoil, what bodyshops use for applications like that, its made by hammerite.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Orca said:


> Certainly get Foam Pad Polish, Purple Haze and Better Wax for starters :thumb:
> 
> They do a really nice AIO, called Great White and a one-step aggressive cleaner/polish with a built in sealant, called Used Car Glaze designed to bring up any car to a good standard in one hit.
> 
> Yeah, EZ Carnauba (their spray wax) is good, as is Radiance which is the sealant equivalent. Mix the two and you essentially have Chemical Guys Blitz. Oh, and TNT Treatment for all trim and tyres - fantastic! Think a user-friendly version of Autoglym Bumper Care. Blimey ... what else? Water Slide, a glass sealant is now my staple for the autumn and winter months. As I said, it's all good. If it is the guys that run the website, do ask their advice.


Jeez you are going to make me poor lol.

p.s Are you Orca from TA?


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

EastUpperGooner said:


> They have a stall at the big saturday market near me, is any of there stuff good?
> 
> It did look interesting but wasn't sure if it was the "as seen on tv" rubbish.


what markets this, im sure ive seen this stuff somwhere. think it may well have been northweald market.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Ding ding ding.

We have a winner.

Yup it is there, there are 3 car cleaning shops there.

An asian guy who sells some AG and other bits, a megs seller who sells everything at rrp and autobright.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

yeh, i went to the megs guy when i was looking for a g220. he started telling me how much of a rip off it was.... some people aint got a clue.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

Duragloss Aquawax with a wipe down of 921 afterwards looks superb!


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

grant_evans said:


> yeh, i went to the megs guy when i was looking for a g220. he started telling me how much of a rip off it was.... some people aint got a clue.


He didn't even know what last touch was when I was there, so I gave up.


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

jamie_s said:


> waxoil, what bodyshops use for applications like that, its made by hammerite.


You've missed the point, the arches have been sealed then painted. So i/you wouldnt want waxoil over that.


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Bailes said:


> Duragloss Aquawax with a wipe down of 921 afterwards looks superb!


Sounds like one to try.

They look like this,



















Wanna keep them as nice as poss.


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

Benn said:


> You've missed the point, the arches have been sealed then painted. So i/you wouldnt want waxoil over that.


Sorry, I did notice that afterwards but it was too late. I will make sure I read the post properly next time.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

3 coats of Opti-Seal with 30mins between coats. Wipe on - no buffing...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

jamie_s said:


> Sorry, I did notice that afterwards but it was too late. I will make sure I read the post properly next time.


Thats cool,



Lowiepete said:


> 3 coats of Opti-Seal with 30mins between coats. Wipe on - no buffing...
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


Sounds just what i want, Cheers guys.

Anyone have a link for Opti-seal?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Benn said:


> Thats cool,
> 
> Sounds just what i want, Cheers guys.
> 
> Anyone have a link for Opti-seal?


http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/optimum-optiseal-p-333.html


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Christ at that price it better be good, as its not easy spraying the arches..


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Benn said:


> Christ at that price it better be good, as its not easy spraying the arches..


I had the same reaction at first, but a little goes a very long way. The whole
bottle will do so many coats on a whole car that you'll probably lose count.
This product seems to be a good challenger to FK1000p in the durability 
stakes on wheels too, but wins hands down in its application method.

It's also available at Detailed Obsession

Regards,
Steve


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Autoglym Aqua Wax. Couldn't be easier to use and gives results like this.
Apologies for cropped photo.


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Prob is it needs to be sprayed on and left really, as i surface isnt smooth so i cant rub over it.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Benn said:


> Prob is it needs to be sprayed on and left really, as i surface isnt smooth so i cant rub over it.


You could dab the OOS on with something like one of these, it'll give you a 
bit more control than the standard applicator that comes with OOS.

The product is also thin enough to apply with an airbrush, but only mist finely because
if it's applied too thickly you'll have to find a way of buffing the haze.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

standard applicator thats comes with OOS?? I didnt get one with mine


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

I got a microfibre applicator with mine but i am not sure if that was just a freebie from RON.


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Lowiepete said:


> You could dab the OOS on with something like one of these, it'll give you a
> bit more control than the standard applicator that comes with OOS.
> 
> The product is also thin enough to apply with an airbrush, but only mist finely because
> ...


Think i'll have to try it and see really.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

Orca said:


> Certainly get Foam Pad Polish, Purple Haze and Better Wax for starters :thumb:
> 
> They do a really nice AIO, called Great White and a one-step aggressive cleaner/polish with a built in sealant, called Used Car Glaze designed to bring up any car to a good standard in one hit.
> 
> Yeah, EZ Carnauba (their spray wax) is good, as is Radiance which is the sealant equivalent. Mix the two and you essentially have Chemical Guys Blitz. Oh, and TNT Treatment for all trim and tyres - fantastic! Think a user-friendly version of Autoglym Bumper Care. Blimey ... what else? Water Slide, a glass sealant is now my staple for the autumn and winter months. As I said, it's all good. If it is the guys that run the website, do ask their advice.


im going to the market where they have a stall tommorow  its gonna be expensive


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

See you there, I've already printed off a list so I dont forget. lol


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

EastUpperGooner said:


> See you there, I've already printed off a list so I dont forget. lol


went up there with a handful of cash and a list of about 10 things i wanted to try... hardly had anything there. the owners of the stall had gone to a show and left their clueless son in charge 

told him i was looking for a product for my windscreen to make water sheet off, he recomended rain-x


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Exactly the same happened to me.

They are at the peterborough car show, more stuff next week apparently.

The last time I was there the stall was full,this time there was only a few bits so I thought I would wait until I could speak to the main man or his misses.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Exactly the same happened to me.
> 
> They are at the peterborough car show, more stuff next week apparently.
> 
> The last time I was there the stall was full,this time there was only a few bits so I thought I would wait until I could speak to the main man or his misses.


yep  had a look but didn't see anything i had heard mentioned on here, will try again when i get another saturday off.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

They had the spray carnauba wax, the creme wax and the pad polish.

about it tbh.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

It certainly sounds like the same bunch of folks - give them a wish list and they'll bring it along the next weekend, I'm sure. They do have a courier now that can ship a LOT for a fiver :thumb:


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

I spoke to one of the sons at the weekend, he reads this site and is happy for any feedback.

I used to spray wax on saturday afternoon, it's good stuff sheets well.


----------

